# [solved] imapsync fails on SSL conection

## catch22

Hi all!

I have to migrate some mail accounts. In the past I successfully used imapsync to do that. Unfortunately this time imapsync just gives me an Error message.

```
Transfer started at Thu Jul 21 13:03:33 2016

PID is 7436

Log file is LOG_imapsync/2016_07_21_13_03_33_b.txt

$RCSfile: imapsync,v $ $Revision: 1.592 $ $Date: 2014/05/22 10:03:17 $

Here is a [linux] system (Linux foo 4.4.8-hardened-r1 #1 SMP Mon May 9 14:53:36 CEST 2016 x86_64)

With perl 5.20.2 Mail::IMAPClient  3.37

Command line used:

/usr/bin/imapsync --host1 imap.xxx.yyy --user1 aaa --passfile1 a --host2 imap.xxx.yyy --port1 993 --port2 993 --ssl1 --ssl2 --user2 bbb --passfile2 b --dry

Temp directory is /tmp

PID file is /tmp/imapsync.pid

/tmp/imapsync.pid already exists, overwriting it

Modules version list:

Mail::IMAPClient     3.37

IO::Socket           1.38

IO::Socket::IP       0.29

IO::Socket::INET     1.35

IO::Socket::SSL      2.024

Net::SSLeay          1.72

Digest::MD5          2.53

Digest::HMAC_MD5     1.01

Digest::HMAC_SHA1    1.03

Term::ReadKey        2.33

Authen::NTLM         ?

File::Spec           3.48_01

Time::HiRes          1.9726

URI::Escape          3.31

Data::Uniqid         ?

Info: turned ON syncinternaldates, will set the internal dates (arrival dates) on host2 same as host1.

Info: will try to use LOGIN authentication on host1

Info: will try to use LOGIN authentication on host2

Info: imap connexions timeout is 120 seconds

Host1: IMAP server [imap.xxx.yyy] port [993] user [aaa]

Host2: IMAP server [imap.xxx.yyy] port [993] user [bbb]

SSL_verify_mode must be a number and not a string at /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.20.2/IO/Socket/SSL.pm line 2166.
```

imapsync version is 1.592-r, but I also unsuccessfully tried 1.644.

```
[I] net-mail/imapsync

     Available versions:  1.592-r1^t ~1.607-r1^t ~1.644^t

     Installed versions:  1.592-r1^t(10:24:25 AM 07/21/2016)

     Homepage:            http://ks.lamiral.info/imapsync/

     Description:         A tool allowing incremental and recursive imap transfer from one mailbox to another

```

And IO-Socked-SSL is installed in version 2.24.0.

```
[I] dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL

     Available versions:  2.24.0 {idn}

     Installed versions:  2.24.0(09:12:15 PM 04/02/2016)(-idn)

     Homepage:            http://search.cpan.org/dist/IO-Socket-SSL/

     Description:         Nearly transparent SSL encapsulation for IO::Socket::INET

```

Can anyone give me some pointers on how to fix this problem?Last edited by catch22 on Mon Jul 25, 2016 9:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Atom2

I had the same issue and resolved it as follows (Note: line numbers are for version 1.592-r1):

change line 2228 in /usr/bin/imapsync to read: 

```
SSL_verify_mode => '0',
```

change line 2239 in /usr/bin/imapsync to read: 

```
SSL_verify_mode => '0',
```

Alternatively copy /usr/bin/imapsync to /tmp, do the above changes and run the modified copy from /tmp if you don't have access rights to /usr/bin or don't want to change a file under /usr/bin in place.

That should do the trick.

Atom2

----------

## catch22

That worked. 

Many thanks.  :Smile: 

----------

